
Do you know a good alternative to JIRA in terms of configurability? - pawelniewie
I&#x27;m looking for a project management tool that would allow us to have custom workflows, custom fields, workflow triggers + web hooks and some REST api.<p>We want to automate couple of processes we run at the company. JIRA is so complex and bloated and I wonder if there&#x27;s anything competitive on the market.
======
seanwilson
Can you give some examples of what you want to automate?

I found JIRA really clunky and overly complex. I much prefer Trello at the
moment. It has fewer features but I find it is far faster and more intuitive
to use. It does have web hooks and third party site integration but it depends
what you want to do.

~~~
pawelniewie
One of the things we would want to automate is incident handling the workflow
includes things like sending SMS when the accident happens (plus email
messages), connecting to a remote service to obtain accident details, up to a
point of creating a summary with all the details from different system that
would preferably go to some Confluence page. We handle it with JIRA currently
with workflows + custom workflow functions + webhooks but it becomes harder
and harder to maintain.

------
sidcool
Had anyone tried Mingle?
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/mingle/](https://www.thoughtworks.com/mingle/)

I use it and it's quite good. Not free though.

------
thomas-b
Phabricator can probably do all that through its event system (herald), but a
few part of the CI (harbormaster) is partly a prototype application which
makes the support/doc limited.

------
hkelf
Tuleap ([https://www.tuleap.org/](https://www.tuleap.org/)) ?

~~~
pawelniewie
Thanks but that seem to be a project management tool only, without any way to
customize it (as far as the web site tells). I know there's source code
available but I would prefer not to create a custom solution.

~~~
vaceletm
It's a full featured ALM (incl. source management, CI, code review & all).

For the tracking part, everything is configurable trough the web UI and per
project (contrary to Jira). You don't depend on a site admin to customize your
templates, as project owner you are 100% to create as many tracker as you need
with the layout you want.

